# Quantum ATX MT case



## stoffrld (Apr 6, 2006)

Builing my own computer with above case and MSI PM8M-V MB. One line,off front of case,7 wires:
Mic Bias,GRD,Spkout L,Spkout R, Return R,Return L and Mic in.No reference with case and no info in MB manual to where these wires go.I assumed them to go on the JFP1 or 2 plugs.No reference on either to hook up the wires.

Any ideas or help would be appreciated,trying to get smart? Thanks
E-Mail Removed.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

There should be a set of pins on your mainboard similar to the JFP pins. They are Audio pins (my MSI mainboard has them at the bottom, below the PCI sockets, near the JFPs), the line out doesn't work when these pins are just left to themselves so there should be two jumpers across some of the pins (can't remember which). Look at your mainboard manual to see which these pins are, take the jumpers off and fit the wires. It really doesn't matter though if they're connected or not.

Enjoy


----------

